# [SOLVED]USBs freeze on Abit AN9 32X

## Vortigern

--EDIT--

With the newest Abit BIOS: ID 17 all problem are fixed!

It just works fine also without reserving IRQ!

--EDIT--

--EDIT--

I changed the name of this topic accordingly to the nature of the problem.

The first name was: USBs freeze after few minutes.

The solution is in the last post.

--EDIT--

Hi there,

I have an Abit AN9 32X with version 14 of the bios anbd I'm experiencing some problems with the usb ports.

If I start my system and connect a pendrive I can access it, mount etc. Instead if I wait some minutes lsusb does not recognize the hardware anymore and I cannot mount the pendrive, this happens with all usb devices I have and on all USB ports of my motherboard!

These is the output of # dmesg | grep usb

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

[<c03a7fdc>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x4e)

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 3, error -110

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 4, error -110

```

If I connect the device dmesg output will not change, this means that this lines refers to the firsts minutes.

Here I post some othere relevant info:

emerge --info:

```
GeNToO ale # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.5 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 13 Aug 2007 05:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr encode firefox flac fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg ldap mad midi mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

This is #grep USB .config of the kernel in use:

```
GeNToO linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2 # grep USB .config

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# Supported USB Adapters

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

I noticed also that using the old kernel the first access to the usb mount point is much faster using nautilus (it has no impact on CLI).

This is the #grep USB .config of the old kernel:

```
GeNToO linux-2.6.20-gentoo # grep USB .config

# V4L USB devices

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

I don't know where the problem could be  :Sad:  Plese help me!

Thanks in advance!Last edited by Vortigern on Sun Oct 28, 2007 5:16 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vortigern,

Both your kernels have all 3 sorts of USB driver built in - this is from your current kernel.

```
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y -----   USB 2

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y  ----         USB 1.1 (not Intel, not via)

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y ---- USB 1.1 (Intel and via) 
```

Change those settings to be modules and remake the kernel. Only load the USB 2 and USB 1.1 driver you actually need.

When/if it fails now, do modprobe -r the offending USB module then reload it.

Does that fix it?  for how long ?

----------

## Vortigern

Thanks for answering NeddySeagoon.

I found that the problem happens when the computer goes in standby mode. Leaving ohci-hcd loaded makes the USB working after resume, ehci-hcd and uhci-hcd does not. This is a problem since the ohci-hcd module make USB working at 1.1. Leaving ehci-hcd and ohci-hcd loaded make USBs to freeze, same for leaving only ehci-hcd.

If leaving ohci-hcd loaded or reloading it makes all work, after that I can leave only ehci-hcd loaded and use USBs with no problem, but after the standby the USBs become unusables.

Don't know what to do. I tried to set S1 or S3 standby mode in the bios but unfortunately with no effect.

Maybe other parts of the kernel are wrong?

Please help me!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vortigern,

I have read  a little of this, you need to write/find scripts that stop and start USB in response to standby events.

I'm sure I've seen it on the forums but I don't remember where.

My own laptop is too old to do suspend, so its a problem I have yet to encounter.

----------

## Vortigern

Thanks for answering!

I'm looking for this script! also if Google isn't finding anything good  :Sad: 

I should say that I have not installed any suspend program and the only standby is the monitor one, or this is what I believe!

When I'm away from keyboard after few minutes the VGA stop to works and restart when I'm back, but also Xscreensaver is not installed and gnome-power-preferences is not working. 

Should I emerge or re-emerge something? (revdep-rebuild doesn't find any problem)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Vortigern,

Are you using a powered USB hub in your monitor ?

If that gets powered off when the monitor goes into low power mode, strange things will happen to USB devices connected to the hub in the display.

----------

## Vortigern

Thanks for answering NeddySeagoon,

I'm not using any USB hub, sorry.

I only have 8 USB ports on my motherboarb, and I'm using them.

Any other suggestion? While waiting I'll try to update the BIOS, and see if this can solve my problem also if I remeber that everything worked some times before.

----------

## Vortigern

Well,

unfortunately I had no luck with the bios upgrade.

I'm now emerging KDE to see if this problem can be related to Gnome.

I've rebuilt my kerne with usb debug and this is the dmesg |grep usb:

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 ohci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0a.0

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: usb_probe_device

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0a.1

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: usb_probe_device

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-5: default language 0x0409

usb 2-5: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-5: Product: Voyager GT

usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Corsair

usb 2-5: SerialNumber: A004012700008375

usb 2-5: uevent

usb 2-5: usb_probe_device

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

usb-storage 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-5: unregistering device

usb 2-5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-5: unregistering interface 2-5:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep81

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep02: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep02

usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep00

usb 2-5: uevent

[<c03a94c2>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x4e)

usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

usb usb1: unregistering device

usb usb1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb usb1: unregistering interface 1-0:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev1.1_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.1_ep81

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev1.1_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.1_ep00

usb usb1: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 ohci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0a.0

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: usb_probe_device

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

usb usb2: unregistering device

usb usb2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb usb2: unregistering interface 2-0:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.1_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.1_ep81

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev2.1_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.1_ep00

usb usb2: uevent

usb 1-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: default language 0x0409

usb 1-5: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-5: Product: Voyager GT

usb 1-5: Manufacturer: Corsair

usb 1-5: SerialNumber: A004012700008375

usb 1-5: uevent

usb 1-5: usb_probe_device

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-5: adding 1-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-5:1.0: uevent

usb 1-5:1.0: uevent

usb-storage 1-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 1-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb-storage: device scan complete

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0a.1

usb usb2: uevent

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-5: unregistering device

usb 1-5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 1-5: unregistering interface 1-5:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev1.2_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.2_ep81

usb_endpoint usbdev1.2_ep02: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.2_ep02

usb 1-5:1.0: uevent

usb 1-5:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev1.2_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.2_ep00

usb 1-5: uevent

usb usb2: usb_probe_device

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-5: default language 0x0409

usb 2-5: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-5: Product: Voyager GT

usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Corsair

usb 2-5: SerialNumber: A004012700008375

usb 2-5: uevent

usb 2-5: usb_probe_device

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

usb-storage 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
```

After this I disconnected my pendrive and waited.

These last lines are the new connection of the pendrive after the USB freeze:

```
drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-5: unregistering device

usb 2-5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-5: unregistering interface 2-5:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep81

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep02: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep02

usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep00

usb 2-5: uevent

[<c03a94c2>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x4e)

```

----------

## Vortigern

 :Sad: 

Using KDE has give same results!

I'm so confused and don't knwo what to do!

----------

## Vortigern

Hi,

I've something important to say:

The problem is not linked to the powersaving mode!

I found that USB freeze after few minutes 3 or 4 minutes, indipendently from the power management!

I'm real sorry if before I thought it to be related to the power management!

----------

## Vortigern

Yeah,

this problem is finally solved!

I found that Reserving an IRQ solve this problem.

Just to be clear:

go in the BIOS:

```

PnP/PCI Configurations

    Resources Controlled By  [Manual]

        IRQ-4 assigned to          Reserved

```

IRQ 5,7,10,11 can be assigned to PCI Device. Probably reserving another IRQ instead of the fourth may anyway solve the problem, but I need more time to test other IRQ.

So we can conclusively declare the problem is of hardware nature, and not caused by the software!

N.B.

This result is about the Version 14 of the BIOS, version 16 gave me the same problem, but I don't know if the solution is the same; I'll let you know as soon as possbile.

----------

## Vortigern

Well,

All problems seem to be fixed with the revision 17 of the bios!

Download it here or browse the manufaturer' site: http://www.abit.com.tw/

----------

